# Just bought a 2011 S6.



## lankester22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,
I just bought a 2011 S6 and love it. I only drove it once as I am having it shipped to my home which is far from the dealer.
Just wondering? The only thing I am worried about is the seats, they seem stiff, and not as comfortable as I thought. Does anyone else feel the same way? I assume the seats soften over time. I have a bad back which is the problem.

I love the car so much otherwise as I said, handles well, fast. love all the technology. I am a convert from the Mercedes CL55 (2005) I'll post pictures when I take delivery.

Thanks!


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

Congratulations on the purchase! 

When I bought my C6 about a month ago, I sat in an S6 among the other cars I sat on while I was in the dealership and I found their seats rather stiff as you have mentioned. The A4 and A6 S-line's bucket seats were stiff especially around the upper leg but I got used to it with my S-line 6. 

Maybe its just me but i got used to it and I don't even notice how stiff the seats are until I drive my father's Merc S-Class from time to time. 

btw, post pics when you have it sitting in your garage! :thumbup:


----------

